# 243 loads



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Looking for a good load for my browning 243 xbolt. I want to be able to kill Texas whitetail with it. Right now I am loading barnes 85gr tsx,38grs accurate 4350, remington large rifle primer. I am getting a clover leaf group. I need a chrony to find out how fast it is moving.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

85 gr TSX is an awesome bullet. I also like 95 grain Nosler partitions.

As you have found all of the 4350 powders are about ideal for the 243.

VV N560 can get top velocities and reloader 17 should be good as well for maximum velocity. I'll check the Accurate site but that will only give an approximate velocity.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

With groups like you mention and the bullet your using the velocity isn't a major issue unless your shooting to ranges out past 300yds, in that case I would only recommend using a heavier bullet. Put that Barnes in the right spot and go collect your quarry. 

I shot the 85gr Nosler Solid Base for years and took a LOT of deer with it. I bumped up to the 100gr Solid Base after they dropped the line and my supply of 85's ran out. The last load I worked up was using Hodgdon Hybrid, and I was quite pleased at the velocities and groups I got with it. As mentioned the 4350 powders are also an excellent choice as well as 3100 with the heavier bullets. I simply didn't have enough on hand to work up a load then have left overs for hunting season, so I tried the newer stuff. 

Good luck with your hunting, sorry I cannot offer a velocity but with so many variables it would only be a WAG on my part.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

What is it you want to change with groups of Barnes like that ?
That bullet will weigh more than most going through an animal....


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

95 Nosler Ballistic Tip, Imr 4064 Max (+P).

Face on shot at 100# piggie. bullet stopped between the shoulders.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

asolde said:


> Looking for a good load for my browning 243 xbolt. I want to be able to kill Texas whitetail with it. Right now I am loading barnes 85gr tsx,38grs accurate 4350, remington large rifle primer. I am getting a clover leaf group. I need a chrony to find out how fast it is moving.


Looks like you already found one.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

With a load that shoots like that , I'd zero it 2 in. high at 100yrds. That is , if I couldn't shoot at a 200 yrd range. Don't worry about the velocity , it's traveling approx 3000 fps or more. Should be a good load out to 300 yrds for whitetail.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I used to load 243's a bunch when my kid was shooting his model 7- sold now and shooting 7mm 08, but here are some of my loads which all shot very well.

1. 85g barnes XXX; 38 gr imr 4320; RP case, 9 1/2 primer, comparator length 3.17
2. Varmint load 55 gr nosler BT's, 45 gr imr 4064, 210 primer, RP AND ww CASES; OAL 2.715

3. 95 GR NOSLER BT'S; 42 GR RL22; 210 PRIMER; RP NICKEL BRASS; COMPARATOR LENGTH 3.253

4. 100 GR NOSLER PARTITION; 42 GR RL 22; 210 PRIMER; RP NICKEL BRASS; COMPARATOR LENGTH 3.248

Both the 100 gr and 95 grain noslers shot to same point of impact, and I shot some 5/8" groups with them.

Good luck,

THE JAMMER


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*.243 Loads*

I'm working on a load for my daughters Model 700 youth, synthetic stock, all factory except for a little trigger work. I'm shooting the 85 grain Sierra HPBT Game Kings, one load with 46 grains of IMR 4350 over CCI primers at 2.650 OAl, 4 out of 5 shot in the same hole with the first on 1/2 inch low. The second load is 39 grains of IMR 4320, the first three shot in the same hole, the other 2 were a little low, I think the barrel may have gotten a little warm. I shoot and wait one minute between shots. These are showing no pressure signs. I plan on shooting these again, I think they are getting about as good as I can shoot. Good luck!!!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been shooting the Sierra 100gn btsp with 40 gn IMR 4064 and win. primers for a long time. In my Rem 700 it will shoot 1/2'' at 100yds all day long. The key is to not over power it. 80-90% of max load is all it takes. As a note this same rifle has shot a five shot group of 1/2 '' at 200yds. with the Sierra 70 gn bthp match bullets (not recommended for hunting). 
I have shot 3100 also with good results.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

dsim3240 said:


> I have been shooting the Sierra 100gn btsp with 40 gn IMR 4064 and win. primers for a long time. In my Rem 700 it will shoot 1/2'' at 100yds all day long. The key is to not over power it. 80-90% of max load is all it takes. As a note this same rifle has shot a five shot group of 1/2 '' at 200yds. with the Sierra 70 gn bthp match bullets (not recommended for hunting).
> I have shot 3100 also with good results.


 Are you sure on the 40 gn of IMR 4064 because looking at their ballistics program it shows a max load of 36.2 gn for IMR 4064.
I could see 40 gn of IMR 4350 or IMR 4831.


----------



## gpt46 (Apr 5, 2008)

Look at www.6mmbr.com under 243 Win info page.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

My 9 yr old shot his first deer at 185 yards this weekend using a 243.

80 Barnes TTSX
42 gr H4350
Lapua Brass
CCI BR2

This shoots a 0.4" group at 100 yards.
I was impressed with the TTSX. It was a double lung shot just behind the shoulder. The TTSX opened quickly with a quarter sized entrance hole in the rib cage and a half dollar sized hole on exit. Expanded quickly and easily. I am confident on this bullet holding together and penetrating a long ways if needed.


----------

